# Looking to buy an Ipad 2



## exlka (Jul 5, 2010)

Does anyone know where i could buy an Ipad 2 between Gandia and Alicante?
The only retailer to carry Ipads as far as i know is Mediamarkt. Who else sells them and are they in stock?
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Amazon sell them and it's free delivery to Spain


----------



## bristolbrett (Oct 30, 2010)

exlka said:


> Does anyone know where i could buy an Ipad 2 between Gandia and Alicante?
> The only retailer to carry Ipads as far as i know is Mediamarkt. Who else sells them and are they in stock?
> Any help is appreciated.


El Corte sells Apple products, but no idea if they have any new Ipads in this neck of the woods. Just looked online and they are only taking reservations. Possibly ring their stores to ask if you are desperate.

€479 16G and €799 64G if you need a price comparison.


----------

